# Off to London! Recommendations?



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm headed out to London for the very first time in my entire life.  I am SWOONING thinking about this trip.  Positively SWOONING!  Do you live there?  Have you been?  What are some absolute MUST sees/dos/eats?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See at least one play while you're there.  I love going to the theatre...


Betsy


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My recommendation is to take me with you! I'm small enough to fit in your suitecase, right? My 1863 map of London may be a little outdated but I'll make an um, _interesting_ tour guide.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I lived in London for 3 years - but that was a bunch of years ago.
I recommend taking the gray-line bus tour, because in an hour or two they will show your more sites than you can go to by yourself and tell your things that even some Londoners don't know - like the stone lion that is over 200 years old and never gets dirty.
This will help you decide upon places that you just "have" to go see by yourself.

Because going to Buckingham Palace is boring unless you are there at the right time.  Like when the Queen is arriving - how will you know when that will be?  Or for the changing of the guard-but again, timing.
There is not enough time to see all there is.

just sayin...


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

The open-top bus tours are a good way to get an overview of Central London in a short time, and you can stop at various places along the way.

Last time I was at Buckingham Palace I was part of a horseback tour of Central London, and all the tourists were taking photos of us because they thought we must be royalty .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so envious that you have a London trip planned!  DH and I were there in 2005 and I am anxious to return, it is impossible to take in even a small portion of the sites available.  

I second the suggestion to go to a theatre.  One of my most memorable tourist stops was Westminster.  Everywhere you sit or stand throughout the city (the entire country, really) you are surrounded by thousands of years of history.  It can be overwhelming to ponder.  You will love it and we can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your trip!

If you can get one, they do combined tickets for the River Tour and London Eye, which are both worth doing (go at the right time and you can see Tower Bridge opening - the engines rooms and walkway at Tower Bridge are worth a look in their own right.). If you like history then the Tower of London is a definite must-visit but is unfortunately expensive. The British Museum is very good, and free to enter. Extras like tours are paid, but their guides are excellent at bringing things to life.

And another vote for seeing a play. There's always something good on. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dara, I THINK I can fit you into my carry on.  For when we get to customs, practice saying, "I am a hat."    

Thank you all so much for your recommendations.  TOTALLY going to check out that gray line bus tour!  I have a ticket to see Tamsin Greig in "Longing" over at the Hampstead Theatre and the taping of Jessica Hynes's in "Up With Women" at BBC4 (they say it is one of the last shows they'll ever tape and are closing down the studio.  AND I WILL BE THERE!).  I bought a bus tour to go up to Stratford Upon Avon (and a bunch of other places in between).  I'm sure it is cheezy with a capital zed, but has anyone done the Sherlock Holmes museum?  It sounds sort of fantastic.  Dickens museum?  Globe tour?  (I got one of the city passes for all the museums.)  And thank you for the Buckingham Palace warning.  Think I'll skip staring at the outside of someone's home, but will totally get myself to the Westminster Abbey!

So, how did you all adjust to the time difference?  I'm arriving at 8:30AM after an all night flight and would love any hints for the least amount of down time.


----------



## intoanna (Nov 16, 2012)

If the weather is looking dicey you should check out the London Dungeons tour, it's great fun.

The price is a bit steep but works out much better if you take a combo with something else...maybe the London Eye or Madame Tussuad's.

http://www.thedungeons.com/london/en/book-tickets/london-attractions-combi-tickets.aspx


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooh, London, so jealous. 

Stratford Upon Avon is a lovely place, at least in my memory. I had dinner there in The Slug and Lettuce pub. The Shakespeare play in ye-olde-ages when I went there was modern (Romeo and Juliet with a motorcycle) with a mix of actors, some new and not so great, some polished and superb. I think they planned it to be a type of school center for actors. I haven't been in a while, so it might be different today.

If you like museums, be sure to go the British Museum (it's fabulous) and the Tate Gallery (fabulous, too, if you like Tate).  And walk across the Thames to look at the Houses of Parliament. There's the Tower, too, if you like dark and creepy places.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> So, how did you all adjust to the time difference? I'm arriving at 8:30AM after an all night flight and would love any hints for the least amount of down time.


Stay up all day, and wake up at a normal time next morning. But I wouldn't plan to do anything that requires a great deal of concentration the first day.

Flying fancy class so you can actually sleep on the plane helps too .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.walks.com

These guys are awesome. Pick a subject that interests you and just show up at the tube station at the appointed time and day. Highly recommended.

For those who like that sort of thing, The Imperial War Museum is excellent. Appropriately housed in the building that used to be the Bedlam lunatic asylum.

I use the same strategy as Edward, just gut out the first day and go to bed at the usual local time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!!

We were there a couple of years ago & ran out of time - so much to do and see.

I'd recommend seeing anything at the Prince Albert Hall (we saw The Messiah performed on Good Friday - just missed seeing The Who!). The Imperial War museum is interesting - if you're a history buff (couldn't get hubby to leave, I was ready after the first perusal). Definitely have a pint and some fish & chips at any pub. A stop at Harrod's is worth the time. They're expensive but the have a couple of sale rooms where I got all my ditty's to take back home. Another must have is scones & clotted cream! Delish!!

The double decker buses are a fantastic way to see all the highlights. We also saw Abbey Road (fantastic if you're a Beatles fan - got a picture of my son crossing the street just like the album cover) and Highgate Cemetery is simply amazing (read "Her fearful symmetry", it's about the cemetery). Picadilly Circus is a lot of fun. There's great eateries and pubs.

As mentioned earlier the tips on getting over jet lag work well. Stay hydrated. We spend the extra bucks and upgrades to Business Class for the flight over. Quite an experience & I'd highly recommend it! Take pictures of everything. The food, the people, even the littlest thing. Time goes by fast and you'll want to remember it all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> So, how did you all adjust to the time difference? I'm arriving at 8:30AM after an all night flight and would love any hints for the least amount of down time.


When you get on the plane, change your watch to London time.

Depending on when you leave, you might want to skip the evening meal that is served. Definitely skip the movie. Try to sleep on the plane as much as possible (yes, it's tough). Bring an eye mask and a portable pillow (if you have one). While the advice to upgrade to business class makes sense, doing so is not in my budget!

Eat breakfast that will be served on the plane (usually light: fruit, yogurt, juice, a pastry of some sort).

If you arrive at 8:30 am, by the time you get through customs, get your luggage, travel to London and check into your hotel, it will be pushing noon. I'd go out to lunch at that point.

For the afternoon, this is a good time to do one of the bus tours, whether the open top or GrayLine (or something else). It's a good way to get the lay of the land and see a bunch of stuff without having to do a lot of walking.

After the bus tour, if you absolutely have to take a nap, set an alarm and only sleep for an hour or so. Don't let yourself go into deep sleep at the wrong time of the day.

Have dinner at your usual time (but on London time), say 7 or 7:30. Enjoy the evening and then go to bed at 10 or so and aim for a good night's sleep.

I find the biggest trap to getting over jetlag is getting on the computer and staying up too late. Remember, 2 am in London is 8 pm at home (at least for me) and people start emailing, wanting to chat. It's better to turn off the computer and not look at it for at least an hour before going to bed. Computer screens (and tablets) are stimulating to your eyes and brain and rev you up and keep you awake. You're better off to read a book or an eInk kindle (which really does mimic a book to your brain).

Last, stay well hydrated.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who like that sort of thing, The Imperial War Museum is excellent. Appropriately housed in the building that used to be the Bedlam lunatic asylum.


I was going to mention this too because it was my favorite sight in London. Unfortunately, it is closed for a major renovation until July 2013.

L


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I love reading these comments. London is such a wonderful city.

A couple of little Mom-type tips:

Remember to look before you cross the London streets. Every once in a while a bus flattens a tourist into a pancake. I remember the Look Right (or was it Look Left?) painted on the crosswalks. Also, the traffic DOES NOT yield to pedestrians.

The subway/tube/underground/trains are everywhere and go everywhere. You don't have to pay for a cab, unless you want to ride in one.

Be sure to have lunch in a London pub. They're all over the place, full of dark wood, polished brass, and old men wearing tweed caps. A blast.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

HAGrant said:


> Remember to look before you cross the London streets. Every once in a while a bus flattens a tourist into a pancake. I remember the Look Right (or was it Look Left?) painted on the crosswalks. Also, the traffic DOES NOT yield to pedestrians.


That is serious business. Almost happened to me the first day I got there. Then I worked at a hotel, and twice I had to bring suitcases to guys who had stepped into the street in front of cars they didn't see coming and woke up in the hospital.



cork_dork_mom said:


> Highgate Cemetery is simply amazing (read "Her fearful symmetry", it's about the cemetery).


I've recommended the docent tour of Highgate Cemetery to several people who've gone. They've all returned and thanked me. It's amazing.

Also: The Troubadour coffee bar on Old Brompton Road. Very authentic. And Holland Park, at the north end of Earl's Court Road ... I don't know if it's still there, but they used to keep a little garden with peafowl and the peacocks would usually put on a show for you; and a charming little snack stand that served tea.

And also: Don't miss the pub food! I learned to love the Ploughman's Lunch and a pint at pub in the early afternoon. And the flea market at Portobello Road ...!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Could you send Paul McCartney to me in a box?  Write for my address...


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

An Open Top Bus Tour is definitely a must. You get an overview of the major sites, and can get off/on all day.
O'Neil's Irish Pub on Euston Rd has great food. 
Camden Rd Markets is fun.
If you're going to be in London for more than a weekend, consider a London Pass. You can save a lot of money with one of these. I've used one twice now and highly recommend them http://www.londonpass.com/

My favourite places on my last trip were Hampton Court, Tower of London ( I actually got to see the Crown Jewels this time) and Wembley Stadium.
Growing up in Australia, where we drive on the left, this was hammered into us at school
"_Look to the right and look to the left, then look to the right again_"


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I had no interest in going to any of the three big cities -- London, Paris, Rome.  Then a friend wanted to go to London.  OK.  I went.  This was about '72.  Loved it!!  The Underground was great for getting around the city.  I was able to navigate us on that and she could navigate us above ground.  Only negative that happened -- my wallet was picked out of my purse at an Underground stop.  After the fact I knew when / where it happened.  As we were getting off the underground at one particular stop, it was particularly crowded.  Everyone was packed kinda tight somewhat briefly.  That's when.  Lost app. $15 and a sentimental photo.  No biggie.  I would love to go back.  Something tells me I may never get back to Europe again.  Flew the pond seven times during the '70s.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I was surprised how clean it was... and yet there are no trash cans anywhere to be seen. 

Navigating the tube is super easy once you decide where you're going, where you're at then find the route. I really enjoyed the few taxi rides we had. Recently saw a blurb on TV about how the British cabbies. They go through a incredibly difficult training period. They end up knowing where everything is and how to get there.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I was surprised how clean it was... and yet there are no trash cans anywhere to be seen.


That's because the trash cans in stations and similar crowded areas had a tendency to explode when they did still exist. I seem to remember they returned for a while after the IRA stopped blowing things up, but were removed again some time after 9/11.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I love London so much! I just came back from my fourth visit a couple weeks ago, and when I got home, I immediately started fantasy house-shopping -- man, they're expensive! lol! 

Bring warm clothes! (Two weeks ago it was windy and COLD!) Carry an umbrella. Wear comfortable shoes that can get wet! Spring for an all-day tube pass for zone's 1 and 2, because you'll almost certainly get your money's worth that way. 

The Tower of London, yes! Madame Tussaud's. Those two cost money, but many of the city's museums are free to enter. I did not really feel like the London Eye was worth the wait (especially not if it's cold out!), but I suppose it's one of those things you should do once. Also, go for a walk alongside the river at night. It's so pretty!

Ugh, jet lag is the worst though, unfortunately. Especially because on your way over you're losing time too. And I don't know about you, but I can never sleep on a plane. We usually do the overnight flight as well and arrive around the same time as you. Stay up if you can, load up on coffee, and have an early night the first night. Or if you need to, steal a quick nap in the afternoon. You'll want to take it easy the first day anyway. The flight will leave your legs and feet kind of swollen, so walking miles and miles will be rough. I once destroyed my feet that way, lol!

Highlighting what HAGrant said: "Also, the traffic DOES NOT yield to pedestrians" <-- so true. 

@ cork_dork_mom, lol! It's so true, there are NO trashcans! We're always walking around with stuff we want to get rid of but can't find a place to get rid of it!

Oh, this thread makes me want to go back again! Have fun!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I live in the UK. I've been to London many, many times, and stayed there many times too.

My favourite area is Soho. My favourite place to visit is The Tate Modern art gallery. It's free entry, and all the exhibitions except for the occasional special one are free.

London rocks out. xx


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to disagree with a few recommendations, I'm afraid. I would avoid Mme Tussaud's, the London Dungeon and the London Eye (all overpriced and fairly tedious). I also don't think Tate Modern is all it should be (they have an irritating habit of hanging things where you can't see them properly, and the fact they have a cash machine in the Turbine Hall winds me up no end). 

Slightly less obvious things I would consider doing if you get chance: 
1. the John Soanes museum -- especially if you can be there for a candlelit evening tour, but even if you go during the day. Can't recommend highly enough.
2. Cemeteries. Sounds odd, but London has some fantastic cemeteries which are swarming with famous dead people. Brompton is probably my personal favourite, but they're all worth a visit. Very serene, very picturesque, very gothic.
3. cocktails up the OXO tower.
4. if you like sport even a little bit, try to go to a football match.

And, yes, definitely go to the theatre. The Almeida is a lovely little theatre, and a Hammer production of The Turn Of The Screw is currently on there, and meant to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Flopstick said:


> Brompton is probably my personal favourite, but they're all worth a visit. Very serene, very picturesque, very gothic.


I'll second that. I worked nearby. Whenever I had visitors, I took them there and they were really impressed - amazing Victorian statuary. Plus it's right next to my earlier recommendation, the Troubadour coffee bar.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, when I was in London on business a few years ago I spent most of a day at Highgate Cemetry, taking the tour and then just wandering around in the sun. My favorite grave was Patrick Caulfield, the artist, which just says 'DEAD'. I also met a guy who'd travelled hundreds of miles to visit Douglas Adams.

The most memorable part of my last trip was visiting Babbage's brain in the Hunterian Museum. That has more pickled body parts than I ever want to see again in my life .

I'm hoping I can remember which way to look on the roads next time I visit; when I worked there I would just walk across through any gap in the traffic like the native Londoners, but I don't think I'd try that these days.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I would recommend The British Museum and Covent Gardens. I never miss an opportunity to visit those two spots when I'm in London. 

If you need a bit of a breather, then there is The Chelsea Physic Garden (right by the Royal Hospital Chelsea, which is also open to visitors). 

And because I'm a big kid at heart, I still love visiting the toy department at Harrods, and Hamleys Toy Shop. 
(I grew up in London, so spent a lot of time there as a kid.)


----------



## Caimin (Sep 18, 2012)

For some of the tastiest street food in London, head over to Borough Market. The nearest tube station is  Borough but if the weather is good, take the tube to Bank or Monument and walk over the bridge to the market. You'll get a beautiful view of Tower Bridge as you do. 

As well as the market, there are tons of great places to eat and drink along the River Thames. Walk east along the south side of the river and within 15 minutes you can walk over Tower Bridge to the Tower of London.

Or, head west along the river and you'll see a lot of old world London and Shakespeare's Globe Theatre.

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

These are all FANTASTIC suggestions, everyone!  A TON of stuff that I don't have in my handy little tour book.  I'm taking notes!  Keep it coming!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A wonderful pub to visit and eat at:  Black Friars Pub.
The National Gallery - you can see Whistlejacket!
The Victoria and Albert Museum - wonderful!
And if money is no object, or you just want to drool, the London Silver Vaults.  You can pick up a very old teaspoon or salt cellar or a whole tea service!
A stroll through Hyde Park is very relaxing!  Sometimes you can even see horseback riders!
Tea at the Kennsington Orangery.
If you go through Paddington Station, there is the original Paddington Bear kiosk.  Silly, I know....

If you go out of the city, I second Hampton court - check out the amazing chimneys!  Stonehenge too, and Bath, I think you can get bus tours for them.
Oh, now I have "London envy"!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I missed your earlier question about the Sherlock Holmes Museum.  We went there a few years ago, it was fun.  There is usually someone in the house  "in character"  we met Watson, lol.  The house is well decorated and gives you an idea how people would have lived in the time period.  As you leave, you're offered a deerstalker hat & pipe to take photos in. So you can pose at the front door of 22b Baker St and pretend to be Holmes.  Good fun.  And, if you're a Beatles fan, there is a Beatles memorabilia store practically next door.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> A wonderful pub to visit and eat at: Black Friars Pub.
> The National Gallery - you can see Whistlejacket!
> The Victoria and Albert Museum - wonderful!
> And if money is no object, or you just want to drool, the London Silver Vaults. You can pick up a very old teaspoon or salt cellar or a whole tea service!
> ...


I have London envy, too!

I second Stonehenge. You can take a bus there. The whole area is well done with the parking and the gift shop hidden from view (underground, sort of). As you approach, all you see are the mysterious stones standing in green countryside.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/The-London-Encyclopaedia-Edition-ebook/dp/B005M21VFE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0

If you want to know it all before you go, this looks like it might be worth the substantial price!


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

HAGrant said:


> I have London envy, too!
> 
> I second Stonehenge. You can take a bus there. The whole area is well done with the parking and the gift shop hidden from view (underground, sort of). As you approach, all you see are the mysterious stones standing in green countryside.


A less touristy alternative to Stonehenge is Avebury in Wiltshire. Not much in it distance wise, and the stone circle is bigger. It's also the filming location of the classic "children's" TV show Children of the Stones which anyone of a certain age over here will confirm is the most terrifying thing ever made, ever. Not really a patch on the Scottish highlands though, where you're practically falling over the things.

I'll keep quite about London though, as I'm a Northerner and will just bang on about how Manchester's better.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been to both Stonehenge and Avebury, and have a slight preference for Avebury because of the setting...the stones surround a lovely old-fashioned village. But the stones themselves at Stonehenge are more impressive, and Stonehenge is an icon, while Avebury is almost unknown in the US.  Either is a good choice.

I've always wanted to take the boat trip from London to Greenwich,but have never managed to do it. Not that you need new suggestions to complicate things!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've always wanted to take the boat trip from London to Greenwich,but have never managed to do it. Not that you need new suggestions to complicate things!


This is a lovely trip down the river, and doesn't take up too much time. They have nice fish n chips in Greenwich.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

What a great thread - and how fascinating to see what others would do in London.

I love London - lived there for a couple of years in the 70s and tend to just rush in and out of it now for work-related reasons. One day I really need to go and just spend some London-time there again.

I'm only going to add a couple of details which please me but might not interest anyone else in the world:

I always used to make sure to visit the loos at Paddington station where the Biggest Cat in the World spent its days slumbering. I think it's gone to the big cushion in the sky now, but instead I always make sure to see the Paddington Bear statue as I pass through: http://gradstudentinlondon.blogspot.co.uk/ ; also, last time I was there a young girl was patrolling the platforms with a bird of prey on her arm - it was to deter pigeons from being too much of a nuisance in the station. Fascinating.

Do make sure to visit a park - Hyde Park, or another one - there are so many things to see apart from plants and waterbirds etc - my favorite was a man walking his three ferrets on leads. There are also some fabulous pieces of art around the place, eg, this looks great although I've not yet seen it myself: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/earthnews/6151557/First-new-public-sculpture-in-Hyde-Park-for-50-years-unveiled.html

You're going to have a fabulous time!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be able to do it in 2013, but this thread has me thinking about how to make a trip to London again! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Escape Into Night (another kids' TV show with a stone circle) was the most terrifying thing I ever saw as a kid. Children of the Stones was good too though, I have it on DVD.


Great little series, was Escape Into Night. The film 'Paperhouse', based on the same book, is highly under-rated as well. Definitely worth a look, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

harrisonbooth said:


> It's also the filming location of the classic "children's" TV show Children of the Stones which anyone of a certain age over here will confirm is the most terrifying thing ever made, ever.
> 
> I'll keep quite about London though, as I'm a Northerner and will just bang on about how Manchester's better.


So, I had a friend YEARS ago who told me about this crazy show she saw that was one of the scariest things in the world. It was Children of the Stones! I just rented it on Netflix! I'll report back how it holds up! I recently tried to watch Poltergeist thinking "Ha ha! This will be so dated and funny!" No. No, it was TERRIFYING. I'll let you know if it if is safe for us grownups to watch Children of the Stones yet. And if it isn't, I'll need all of you to come over and wait up all night with the lights on with me.

And just you wait, Manchester! This is just my scouting trip. My hope is to do a three month stay a little later on, so when that happens, I'll be back to bug all of you for more... mwah ha ha...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Wear good walking shoes, your feet are going to hurt from walking all over that great city.  

If you can jump on the train and head out to the English countryside, it's beautiful and quiet a contrast from the hustle and bustle of the city.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Susan Alison said:


> I always used to make sure to visit the loos at Paddington station where the Biggest Cat in the World spent its days slumbering. I think it's gone to the big cushion in the sky now, but instead I always make sure to see the Paddington Bear statue as I pass through


I remember seeing that cat when I was a little girl and I don't think it was exactly a kitten then! So, unless it's immortal, it has indeed gone on to that heavenly cushion!

As I mentioned in Elle's thread - The Comedy Store Players on a Wednesday or Sunday night are always worth a visit. I used to go to and watch them twice a week when I lived in London. Great guys too. I was there on Sunday for a reunion of old 'regulars' and they're still as good as ever. 

Touristy things that I've done more than once, despite living in London for 8 or 9 years, and enjoyed each time are:

- Trip down the river on a boat (get one of the tickets that lets you hop on and off. You can hop off at Greenwich, the Tower of London and Westminster for all your sightseeing needs.

- The Globe tour

- The Tower of London (take a stroll along the river by the bridge too.)

- If you like shopping (and watch out for your wallet in the crowds) then Camden and Covent Garden markets are both worth a visit.

- Harrods

- A lot of the big museums are free (except for areas roped off for special exhibitions which you have to pay to enter)

Edited to add: Oh yes - if you're there for more than a day or two and are likely to be using public transport a lot - get an Oyster card, tube tickets are WAY more expensive if you buy them individually than they are if you pre-pay on an Oyster card and use that.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Really enjoying reading this thread. I grew up in London, but haven't been back for ages. My perfect touristy day would be a visit to the Tate Modern in the morning (go straight to the cafe on the top floor as soon as it opens to get a fabulous window seat with your coffee). Then lunch in Covent Garden, followed by a show - The Woman in Black at the Fortune Theatre.

Or shopping in Camden Market, followed by a cruise on the 'Jenny Wren' from Camden Lock to Robert Browning's Island at Little Venice.

Or if you're feeling flush - Harrods for you, Hamleys for the kids, and afternoon tea at The Ritz


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Shalini Boland said:


> Then lunch in Covent Garden, followed by a show - The Woman in Black at the Fortune Theatre.


 If you can get seats for this one do, it's a really good show!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Shalini Boland said:


> followed by a show - The Woman in Black at the Fortune Theatre.


Ooo! Will definitely check that out! I also saw that the Noel Coward Theater is releasing same day tickets every morning for Dame Judi Dench in _Alice and Peter_. Does anyone know how that works? Do you just show up at the theater? Is there a lottery system? I would happily camp out overnight for those!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> Ooo! Will definitely check that out! I also saw that the Noel Coward Theater is releasing same day tickets every morning for Dame Judi Dench in _Alice and Peter_. Does anyone know how that works? Do you just show up at the theater? Is there a lottery system? I would happily camp out overnight for those!


For day tickets, you show up at the theatre at a designated time (well before that time is best!) - will be posted at the theatre and possibly on their website. Tickets are sold first come until they are gone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so glad that Harrod's has been mentioned and Hamley's too.
If you saw the movie Breakfast at Tiffany's then you recall how when Holly Golightly needed a lift she would go to Tiffany's ..... well that is the way that we felt about Harrod's when we lived in London.  Always a delight.  And the food court was a real treat.  Yes there are super expensive things there, but you can find inexpensive items too.  And stolling the shops on Regent street is fun also.

Just sayin......


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought some gorgeous Irish linen handkerchiefs at Harrod's, for a decent price. That place has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay, guys, I am getting SO EXCITED! I have tickets to see Rufus Sewell on the West End. A reservation at Fortnum and Mason. And a list of all your BRILLIANT suggestions! I just watched the Rick Steves London travel special and he went inside Harrods. I think I might just need to go... I'm also going to try and swing my the Ministry of Stories Monsters Supply shop - http://www.monstersupplies.org/. I also just became a member of the Historic Houses Association so that I can get into Highclere Castle. I NEED TO STAY FOR MORE DAYS!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just curious ... is there a James Bond museum there yet?


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Being a lover of horror and suspense, I relished going through Madame Tussauds's House of Wax when I was there many years ago.  Also, don't miss the British Museum; they have letters from famous writers ie Charles Dickens under glass.  And I also have fond memories of the little cemeteries, where you could sit and meditate and listen to the birds.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

The British Library! Did anyone mention that? Brilliant display in the gallery, with everything from Shakespeare's Folio to song lyrics from The Beatles. And I just love the courtyard outside, with the statue of Newton. And St. Pancras station, and and and *sigh*. Man, I envy you, discovering London for the first time. So much to explore. 

Have a fab trip, Kate!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> Okay, guys, I am getting SO EXCITED! I have tickets to see *Rufus Sewell* on the West End. A reservation at Fortnum and Mason. And a list of all your BRILLIANT suggestions! I just watched the Rick Steves London travel special and he went inside Harrods. I think I might just need to go... I'm also going to try and swing my the Ministry of Stories Monsters Supply shop - http://www.monstersupplies.org/. I also just became a member of the Historic Houses Association so that I can get into Highclere Castle. I NEED TO STAY FOR MORE DAYS!


Jealous, jealous, jealous! I LOVE him - please take notes on his performance.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Earlier in the thread, I noted the above rather expensive book for $20.99. It has now dropped to $9.99. I always say it is well worth spending one percent of the cost of your trip on guidebooks to improve the trip....This isn't exactly a guidebook,but still might be a neat way to enjoy your trip more, and the price is much more reasonable now! I've ordered it myself, in preparation for a return trip! Now I just figure out when and how I can actually go to London again....

The London Encyclopaedia, by Christopher Hibbert and others....


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I sit in my hotel lobby typing this update.  London is wonderful!  I was originally supposed to take this trip in March, but when I had to reschedule, I wrangled a 4:30PM arrival, which turns out to be a pretty fantastic way to do it.  By the time you arrive at your hotel, it is almost time to go to bed.  Got to the London Library and drooled over the above mentioned Folios and lyrics, as well as the Magna Carta.  They also had a display of mystery books and saw Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's 1st draft (barely a scratch out!) of a Sherlock Holmes mystery.  Speaking of which, the Sherlock Holmes museum was ridiculous and awesome.  They recreated EVERYTHING.  If it was mentioned in a book, it was there.  Pictures coming...  Headed out to Kings Cross to see Platform 9 3/4, and the rest of the platforms, too.  I want to do a tour of the train stations!  Between Paddington and Kings Cross... gorgeous.  Also took a stroll through Regent Park and ended up at the London Zoo.  It is EXPENSIVE, but has one of the best tiger exhibits I've ever seen.  Rufus Sewell was AMAZING in Old Times.  Why that man isn't celebrated up there with Olivier or Brando is beyond me.  I can't remember a better dramatic performance and I see a lot of plays.  Raided Tescos and will soon have a ranking of all Cadbury products for you.  On to Day 2!  Thank you for all of your recommendations!  I'm ticking them off my list!


----------

